# CPMA exam - experience in medical coding



## vindhasagai (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,
I am CPC certified with 4 yrs of experience in medical coding field and now i am planing to appear for CPMA exam. Can anyone please suggest me how is the exam,any idea how to prepare for the exam.
Thanks
Vindha Anjeline F  CPC


----------



## AlaskanCoder (Feb 20, 2013)

I took the course offered by NAMAS and breezed through the exam with 13 years of experience in coding and medical billing.  But you could try the self study guide at this link http://www.namas-auditing.com/training/guide.html 
Karen Hill, CPC, CPMA


----------



## pygreen (Feb 21, 2013)

I also took the 2 day course from NAMAS.  We were fortunate enough to have 10 people that were interested in taking the class and NAMAS came to Rome to do the classes.  I can honestly say, without the course, I don't think I would have passed.  Also, being a member of NAMAS is instrumental in getting my CEU's.  I would highly recommend them.


----------

